# Eheim Pro 3 Thermo for 185l



## halibut (21 May 2013)

Hi,

I'm about to set up a new planted tank (I've kept fish for years and dabbled in planted tanks in the past but it's time to go all-in). It's a 185l tank, and I'm looking at going for a Eheim Pro 3 Thermo filter, but I have a few questions if anyone knows the answers...

1. Size for a 185 litre - 250T or 350T?
2. Media supplied - Can anyone confirm what actually comes with it?
3. Do they supply enough media, or do the filters really need a bit extra?
4. Water flow - I'm confused. Diagrams seem to show the pre-filter stacked above a polishing pad, then the biological media which is stacked above mechanical media. How does the water flow through this? Don't you normally have biological media after mechanical? Or is it exiting the side of the pre-filter and coming back up through the stack?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

H.


----------



## bogwood (21 May 2013)

Hi and welcome.
I have just fitted a Eheim 350T to my 80ltr tank.
I got it from one of our sponsors TGM, good price, and it came complete with ALL the required media, and fittings.


----------



## halibut (21 May 2013)

It was TGM I was thinking about getting it from. I only live an hour away. Did you get it from the store, or did you mail order it?


----------



## Juliusz (21 May 2013)

As far as I know all Eheim 350 comes with media - it is enough of it - no need for top up. 

During my research I read a lot about faulty built-in heaters in Eheim filters. Also price difference between T and non-T versions seems to be excessive - 300  vs 175 pounds. I went for inline heater:  Amazon.co.uk: Hydor-External-Aquarium-Heater-16mm, which I buy second-hand at about 25 pounds on eBay. (I have three of them)

The filter comes with basic installation kit like:  Genuine Eheim Inlet/outlet COMPLETE SET 16/22mm + TUBE | eBay
which I found fine, but for larger tanks I prefer to upgrade it: Eheim 4005310 Installation Set 2 for Pressure Side with Hose Diameter 16/22 mm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 May 2013)

i believe the issues with faulty heaters are the earlier models and newer ones are unlikely to cause issue.

Flow runs through the pre filter to the bottom of the canister then back up through the media.


----------



## Juliusz (21 May 2013)

Oh, there is one other thing about Pro 3 - in the past they used to leak. And if you unlucky (as I was with one of the filters) the leak would happen after 3 year guarantee period. (Eheim did not go with the product recall although IMHO they should.) So currently I am trying to source 2073/2075 pump head without much luck.


----------



## bogwood (21 May 2013)

halibut said:


> It was TGM I was thinking about getting it from. I only live an hour away. Did you get it from the store, or did you mail order it?


Hi.
Visited the store buying plants, and had a good look at the filters.
I only use Eheim, so it was really just a case of which one to go for.
Having had a hydor fail recently, decided to give the Thermofilter a go, and no regrets.
Two days later ordered on line, and it came the next morning.


----------



## swackett (23 May 2013)

I bought a 2075 when they were first released and suffered from it leaking. As far I could find out, it only effected the first batch of that newly designed filter, the head was replaced and it has not leaked since. So I would not worry about the leaky head issue if buy new now.

Juliusz - You can get a new head from the Eheim importer http://www.johnallanaquariums.com , unless you are looking for a second hand one.


----------



## Juliusz (23 May 2013)

swackett said:


> Juliusz - You can get a new head from the Eheim importer http://www.johnallanaquariums.com , unless you are looking for a second hand one.


 
Thanks for the hint. I believe I fired them an email with no response - will try again.

There is no point of getting a second hand one, as I would not know what I am getting. I could get a leaky one.


----------



## swackett (23 May 2013)

I called them and they were very helpful when I replaced my filter head.


----------

